#  Getting Started  > Intros and Who's Who >  Back

## IrateIrukandji

I used to be pretty active on this forum about 3-4 years back. I decided that I'd rather make my own adventures back in the real world, but now with a back injury I can't do much of that, so I'm back here.
I would have used my old login, but I can't remember the password.
But it feels good to be back.

----------


## Alura

Welcome back! Hopefully you have had a lot of adventures to tide you over while you work on healing.  :>:3:  Glad you've decided to pass some time with us again!

----------


## Scottie

Welcome back to the site!!

If you'd like to access your old account, I would recommend messaging a purple and they should be able to help you!

----------


## IrateIrukandji

TBH, I'd rather not.
My behavior back then wasn't the best, even got suspended a couple times, and I'd like to distance myself from that as much as I can.

----------

